# Nose bleed every night?



## irishbunny (Oct 18, 2010)

Weird post but just wanted to see if anyone had any advice. For the past three nights I have woken up in the middle of the night with a small nose bleed from the left side. Not severe at all and I don't even have to get up, just lie back for a few seconds and it is gone. I have a pretty sensitive nose anyway, if the weather warms up all of a sudden I can bleed, or if I stay in a house with the heating turned up high. I'm not sure what is causing these bleeds though. I read online that sudden cool weather or having a dry nose can cause it. I am experiencing both. My nose is like totally dry up there lol eww. Anyone ever deal with this? I'm not sure how to get my nose less dry! Unless I go get a cold!


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not sure if you can get this in Ireland but its what they had us use when my kids were small and prone to nosebleeds. But yourself some saline nose spray. Just plain saline...nothing in it. And use it several times a day.


----------



## myheart (Oct 18, 2010)

You might need more iron in your diet. I usually get more nose-bleeds during the winter because the house/air is dry. I start the vaporizer at night for the humidity, but I also try to eat more foods with iron for my blood. 

Just a thought... hope it helps

myheart


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 18, 2010)

If you go to a pharmacy they should have some 'nose lubricant' especially made for dry nose bleeds. I spent a winter up north a few years back and it was a life saver.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 21, 2010)

Run a humidifier in the room u sleep in. Also, the saline solution will help, or u can dap a qtip in vasiline and line your nose, that is also recommended by drs.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have never seen a humidifier for sale before, will keep an eye out for them. Funny enough, it hasn't bled since I posted this but must keep the tips in mind for next time.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 22, 2010)

the saline solution is right on target and its cheap and effective and easy to use...


----------



## otnorot (Oct 22, 2010)

You have a broken blood vessel in your nose that wont heal,a Doctor has a chemical stick that will seal it up. 

Bill


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2010)

You can turn the hot water on in your sink and put a towel over your head and the sink and let the steam moisten your airways. The dryness or even dust and overheating can cause this. If you get one you should not lay back that will make it worse, paramedics told us this, also if you get one sit up and put your head down do not lean it up. The paramedics also told us when we get one put our heads down, have a tissue ready to catch runnoff, and put an ice pack on your neck. It works everytime. My siblings and I always get bad nose bleeds durring summer and here lately due to dryness and dust, It gets bad durring the summer when we have our FFA jackets on, our fairs are durring summer so you have a dark blue courdoroy (sp?) jacket on in the blistering heat(100-120) durring the day, really bad nose bleeds issue but putting our heads down and putting ice packs on our necks works everytime.

Crystal


----------

